# I feel much worse on nexium



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Stomach pain is still there, as a matter of fact its even worse... I feel my muscle/fingers twitching, aching on my neck and chest area... feeling like someone is poking me with needles all over my body... dry/itchy throat once in a while... cold feel in my stomach area... I never felt all these before I was on nexium... Anybody else feel much worse on ppi's???


----------

